# deer attack



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

grandson and i were out field hunting for geese saturday. saw a doe about 200 yards away and asked grandson if he saw it. just then the deer saw the decoys. she layed her ears back raised her tail and came at us on a dead run. stopped about 40 yards away. and just walked away. have one walk up every year but this time i was thinking selfdefence. anyone else have this happen? she was young and think she wanted to play.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

while walking out of the woods after sunset i had a buck (i guess) running circles around me snorting . never made contact though. only had my crossbow for defense,but never needed it. was quite scary in the dark.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

quackpot said:


> grandson and i were out field hunting for geese saturday. saw a doe about 200 yards away and asked grandson if he saw it. just then the deer saw the decoys. she layed her ears back raised her tail and came at us on a dead run. stopped about 40 yards away. and just walked away. have one walk up every year but this time i was thinking selfdefence. anyone else have this happen? she was young and think she wanted to play.


yes we had 200 geese and 45 ducks that came in like dive bommers we had to put some of them all down lol 

but yes all the time we have deer come up on us laying out ..it kinda neat ..


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Every year one walks by but this one wanted to scare the geese.


----------

